#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Key factors to consider while Choosing online payment gateway

## Bhavya

At the present time, more than 50% of the world prefers to buy things online. That's why We are overwhelmed with the sheer amount of payment gateways on the market. Many businesses use the variety of digital payment methods to handle the online activities. So It's very essential to choose a right payment gateway for our online business and purchase activities.

Here are some important Factors you have to consider while choosing a payment gateway.


PS: If you have any tips for choosing a payment processor, share them as well!

----------

